
‘Too inconvenient’: Trump goes rogue on phone security - maltalex
https://www.politico.com/story/2018/05/21/trump-phone-security-risk-hackers-601903
======
weinzierl
> Trump’s call-capable cellphone has a camera and microphone, unlike the White
> House-issued cellphones used by Obama. Keeping those components creates a
> risk that hackers could use them to access the phone and monitor the
> president’s movements.

So Obama's call-capble cellphone didn't have a microphone because they were
afraid hackers could use it to track his movements. Does anyone proof read
these articles?

~~~
thelock85
Perhaps an algorithm could track his daily movement solely within the White
House by analyzing a combination of inaudible sound wave
reflection/refractions [0] and still images for context.

[0] [https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/53d3da/guoguo-
is-...](https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/53d3da/guoguo-is-a-new-
indoor-smart-phone-localization-acoustic-gps)

~~~
weinzierl
The whole paragraph is just confused. A _call-capable_ phone without a
microphone?

